# Garth



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I had the good fortune see Garth Brooks and Trisha Yearwood in concert last night/this morning at Joe Louis arena in Detroit, what a show, I cant say enough good things about the show Getting into and out of that show was different matter, it was a cluster flop of the worse kind man....I guess it started with addition of a bunch of shows after the original concert date was announced. Some one came up with what they thought was the brilliant idea of doing double shows for 4 nights, so last Friday and Saturday the did two shows 7 p.m. and 10:30 p.m. and then again the same thing this weekend. One would think by the last show date they would have figured things out NOT The way they had things set up we walked close to a mile to get to your seat from wear we had parked and we parked close to the venue. People were leaving the first show as everyone was coming in for the second show I had tickets for the second show sighsssss. They didn't open the doors till 11:10 p.m. I guess they were nice enough to have a warming area across the street at Cobo Hall which was big enough to hold most of the concert goers packed in like sardines no seats standing only grrr. Supposedly the warming area was to be open at 7 p.m. but they didn't open that till 9:30 p.m. when the first concert started letting out, both shows were sold out so there were 18,000 plus people leaving and another 18,000 plus trying to get in, not pretty. The second show finally started at 11:40 p.m. and ended at 2: a.m. WHAT A SHOW AMAZING worth all the hassle and pain of getting in and out of.. getting out was worse then getting in is all I'll say lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's the same story as their first shows in Minneapolis last November. Transition was a nightmare. Hell of a show they said though.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

They are doing that kind of thing in Denver in a month or so. 4 days. 2 shows a day and 3 shows on a Sunday. I was trying to think how they were going to get that many vehicles in and out of that area. I'm also wondering how Garth and Trisha can sing that much without their voices breaking down. I'm not going to any concert, but it probably is a good show. I will say it's amazing that they can sell out that many shows in a row in any place. I don't think there is any other musician who could do that.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Teslan said:


> They are doing that kind of thing in Denver in a month or so. 4 days. 2 shows a day and 3 shows on a Sunday. I was trying to think how they were going to get that many vehicles in and out of that area. I'm also wondering how Garth and Trisha can sing that much without their voices breaking down. I'm not going to any concert, but it probably is a good show. I will say it's amazing that they can sell out that many shows in a row in any place. I don't think there is any other musician who could do that.


You could hear the strain in their voices at the end of the show, only reason I got to go was my son got called into work at the last moment and daughter-in-law asked me if I wanted to go with her, hard to pass up a free ticket to a great show lol


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> That's the same story as their first shows in Minneapolis last November. Transition was a nightmare. Hell of a show they said though.


It was and It was, was a two hour drive to get there took longer getting home because it had started to snow and the highway was slick...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

I was at the same show last night. Great show. Definitely worth all the hassle they put ya through! Got home at 5 am tho...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

bbos said:


> I was at the same show last night. Great show. Definitely worth all the hassle they put ya through! Got home at 5 am tho...


Funny so did I. Had floor seats not to bad


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I see Garth and Trisha around town at times, real down to earth folk......you'd think they were just regular folk if ya didn't know different. Saw em one time in home deco store with my mother, she had n idea who he was, later I told her and she said, well, he's a cute little boy.....
Like y'all I don't know how they do it.....


----------

